# AFI Scholarship for Fall 2021



## lucychoi97

Hi guys, first of all Merry Christmas to y'all 
I'm an international student and submitted my application to AFI screenwriting for Fall 2021 and am about to apply for scholarship as well.
I have a question. So the question for the AFI scholarship form asks to write down the amount of money (scholarship) that I want to receive. How am I supposed to write that? Deep inside I want to go for full funding scholarship, but I know that's not gonna happen since they rarely give out full funds. My question is how much would be just right?
Any thoughts?


----------



## Ananth Bharadwaj Munikoti

lucychoi97 said:


> Hi guys, first of all Merry Christmas to y'all
> I'm an international student and submitted my application to AFI screenwriting for Fall 2021 and am about to apply for scholarship as well.
> I have a question. So the question for the AFI scholarship form asks to write down the amount of money (scholarship) that I want to receive. How am I supposed to write that? Deep inside I want to go for full funding scholarship, but I know that's not gonna happen since they rarely give out full funds. My question is how much would be just right?
> Any thoughts?


Hi, I'm pretty eager to learn about this too; assuming you'd have gone forward with your application procedure, let me know what happened with yours.
Thanks


----------



## katiebonnie

lucychoi97 said:


> Hi guys, first of all Merry Christmas to y'all
> I'm an international student and submitted my application to AFI screenwriting for Fall 2021 and am about to apply for scholarship as well.
> I have a question. So the question for the AFI scholarship form asks to write down the amount of money (scholarship) that I want to receive. How am I supposed to write that? Deep inside I want to go for full funding scholarship, but I know that's not gonna happen since they rarely give out full funds. My question is how much would be just right?
> Any thoughts?


Hi! I actually just put the total fees  🤷‍♀️ I figured that (if I got in) they would never give that but there's not much point in me putting less as I could really do with the full amount haha! I don't think there's any shame in that at all. Particularly as we don't qualify for US federal loans - I'm from the UK and there's no student loans for studying abroad from my government either.

At the end of the day, the worst they can do is say no to that amount! Your application is judged separately to your financial aid application so it won't have any effect on your application decision and if you need it... don't ask, don't get and all that jazz!


----------



## hugofaraco

katiebonnie said:


> Hi! I actually just put the total fees  🤷‍♀️ I figured that (if I got in) they would never give that but there's not much point in me putting less as I could really do with the full amount haha! I don't think there's any shame in that at all. Particularly as we don't qualify for US federal loans - I'm from the UK and there's no student loans for studying abroad from my government either.
> 
> At the end of the day, the worst they can do is say no to that amount! Your application is judged separately to your financial aid application so it won't have any effect on your application decision and if you need it... don't ask, don't get and all that jazz!


I asked for the full amount too! Do you guys know about any scholarships / grants outside of AFI? Are you applying for those too?


----------



## katiebonnie

hugofaraco said:


> I asked for the full amount too! Do you guys know about any scholarships / grants outside of AFI? Are you applying for those too?


I'm applying for a few UK/women in film specific ones, been struggling to find any for 2021 tbh! A lot still haven't updated their scholarship pages from 2020 deadline dates which makes me think they won't be doing them this year  😬 I found USC's scholarship finder pretty good though! If you go on the you.usc portal and then click on scholarship universe there were some quite helpful ones, particularly if you're a domestic student.


----------



## Abbey Normal

I didn't write the full amount, but I did request for a large sum because we all know how crazy expensive AFI is. I know only one person was awarded full tuition from the class of 2020 and roughly half the class of 2020 screenwriting fellows received partial scholarship. AFI also received a $5 million dollar donation last October for diverse voices. Incoming fellows for 2021 will be the first ones to receive it.

I know there's the Humanitas College Fellowship for writers, so check that out. And of course, the Nicholl's Fellowship. As for other scholarships, I would recommend applying to as many as you can find via the link on AFI's site.

If all else fails, reach out to Lori Loughlin.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Maybe someone might know the answer to this?

Hypothetically speaking, let's say Student #1 has no debt/no student loans while Student #2 has massive student debt/crazy loans because he/she went to a top tier liberal arts college and had to pay out of pocket. And let's say both students are rewarded scholarships. The question I'm trying to get at is -- do they tend to give out larger amounts to the person with more financial problems (crazy debt, loan, etc.) or are there other factors involved? I'm curious to know the math/science behind this.

Anyway, I look forward to seeing some of you in the Fall : )


----------



## meep

i just got a full ride for afi screenwriting!


----------



## Abbey Normal

abo said:


> i just got a full ride for afi screenwriting!


Umm....that's huge lol....I'm assuming you're going to AFI? Unless you have other options. Also, when did were you notified about scholarships? I thought the email said scholarships would come out some time in the next ten days or so?


----------



## meep

i just received the email from robin bailey-chen (the james bridges scholarship). i also got a full ride to nyu so i’m not sure yet! im honestly in shock


----------



## hugofaraco

Holy shit


----------



## Abbey Normal

abo said:


> i just received the email from robin bailey-chen (the james bridges scholarship). i also got a full ride to nyu so i’m not sure yet! im honestly in shock


Wow!!! Congrats. I guess you can't really go wrong with either schools. Maybe I'll see you at AFI. If not, good luck with NYU!


----------



## llueve

abo said:


> i just received the email from robin bailey-chen (the james bridges scholarship). i also got a full ride to nyu so i’m not sure yet! im honestly in shock


Hooooooly cannoli you've hit the jackpot, friend! You must be doing something very right!


----------



## katiebonnie

abo said:


> i just received the email from robin bailey-chen (the james bridges scholarship). i also got a full ride to nyu so i’m not sure yet! im honestly in shock


Congratulations!! That’s an incredible achievement ✨💪🏼

I’m getting very nervous that I’m going to receive a grand total of $0 😂


----------



## katiebonnie

I had a sudden panic that I didn't submit the form correctly and I genuinely have no memory of the questions so emailed to check (it's all fine, they got it haha) and Robin Bailey-Chen said this: 

"If you received an AFI Scholarship, you will be notified by the end of this week via email."


----------



## Chris W

abo said:


> i just got a full ride for afi screenwriting!


That's amazing!!!! Be sure to add your Application to the site with that info!






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




@Septopus7 got a full ride last year too! Or was it the year before. I have no concept of time anymore.


----------



## juliak

abo said:


> i just got a full ride for afi screenwriting!


First off, huge congratulations! Have you decided yet whether you're going to AFI or NYU? 🤔
Also, would you mind sharing what you have put in your scholarship application? I guess it's too late for us now haha but not gonna lie, I'm curious. I understand if it's too private though.


----------



## llueve

meep said:


> i just received the email from robin bailey-chen (the james bridges scholarship). i also got a full ride to nyu so i’m not sure yet! im honestly in shock


So! Full ride to AFI, full ride to NYU, full ride to USC, and a $20k/year scholarship to Columbia from what I've read. Meep, the people wanna know:
1. Where will you go next year?
2. Are you real hooman?
3. I can has ur skelarship?


----------



## Chris W

Our interview with AFI is up. 














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## jayashree narayanan

Abbey Normal said:


> Umm....that's huge lol....I'm assuming you're going to AFI? Unless you have other options. Also, when did were you notified about scholarships? I thought the email said scholarships would come out some time in the next ten days or so?


I am looking into applying for MFA production design next year , their website is confusing and its yet to be updated for 2022 admissions. I am a PD in my home country , have been int he industry for past 10 years , beyond all this the only way I can get through AFI without selling my kidney will be scholarship  . how did you guys apply , do you get to the admission process first and then apply for scholarship or you happy to apply for scholarships simultaneously .


----------



## lucychoi97

Hi guys, first of all Merry Christmas to y'all 
I'm an international student and submitted my application to AFI screenwriting for Fall 2021 and am about to apply for scholarship as well.
I have a question. So the question for the AFI scholarship form asks to write down the amount of money (scholarship) that I want to receive. How am I supposed to write that? Deep inside I want to go for full funding scholarship, but I know that's not gonna happen since they rarely give out full funds. My question is how much would be just right?
Any thoughts?


----------



## llueve

jayashree narayanan said:


> I am looking into applying for MFA production design next year , their website is confusing and its yet to be updated for 2022 admissions. I am a PD in my home country , have been int he industry for past 10 years , beyond all this the only way I can get through AFI without selling my kidney will be scholarship  . how did you guys apply , do you get to the admission process first and then apply for scholarship or you happy to apply for scholarships simultaneously .



Hi jayashree, When you apply to AFI, first you fill out and submit your application to the school and then you send a separate application for financial aid. 
When you send your financial aid application, you do not yet know if you have been accepted into the school.
AFI will send every applicant a link to the financial aid application.

I was told by financial aid, after being admitted, that the maximum scholarship amount last year was $10,000 per school year ($20,000 total across your 2 years). Additionally, there are 3 (and only 3) full-tuition scholarships that are discipline-specific, but I do not know which disciplines they are for.

I turned down my place at AFI this year because of the financial burden. I knew scholarships were very hard to get prior to applying, but I did not know they were so low until after I was admitted.

I strongly encourage you to reach out to the financial aid office before applying so you understand what amount of aid might be available to you in your discipline in the best-case scenario.

Below are a screenshots of what the questions looked like for this past admissions year, in case it helps you:


----------



## juliak

jayashree narayanan said:


> I am looking into applying for MFA production design next year , their website is confusing and its yet to be updated for 2022 admissions. I am a PD in my home country , have been int he industry for past 10 years , beyond all this the only way I can get through AFI without selling my kidney will be scholarship  . how did you guys apply , do you get to the admission process first and then apply for scholarship or you happy to apply for scholarships simultaneously .


Hi! You apply for the scholarship separately and if I remember correcly the deadline is somewhere in January (so about a month longer than the application deadline).
I'd also encourage you to start looking for scholarships/grants outside AFI beacuse their scholarships are not that high compared to tuition (I think around 10 grand maximum).


----------



## jayashree narayanan

juliak said:


> Hi! You apply for the scholarship separately and if I remember correcly the deadline is somewhere in January (so about a month longer than the application deadline).
> I'd also encourage you to start looking for scholarships/grants outside AFI beacuse their scholarships are not that high compared to tuition (I think around 10 grand maximum).


yea thanks a lot , lot of them have been telling , they don't have fully funded . yes I will try for scholarship and private scholarship are possible post I get admitted ( especially as an International l student )so I think now I will wait for the application to go live for next year .


----------



## jayashree narayanan

llueve said:


> Hi jayashree, When you apply to AFI, first you fill out and submit your application to the school and then you send a separate application for financial aid.
> When you send your financial aid application, you do not yet know if you have been accepted into the school.
> AFI will send every applicant a link to the financial aid application.
> 
> I was told by financial aid, after being admitted, that the maximum scholarship amount last year was $10,000 per school year ($20,000 total across your 2 years). Additionally, there are 3 (and only 3) full-tuition scholarships that are discipline-specific, but I do not know which disciplines they are for.
> 
> I turned down my place at AFI this year because of the financial burden. I knew scholarships were very hard to get prior to applying, but I did not know they were so low until after I was admitted.
> 
> I strongly encourage you to reach out to the financial aid office before applying so you understand what amount of aid might be available to you in your discipline in the best-case scenario.
> 
> Below are a screenshots of what the questions looked like for this past admissions year, in case it helps you:
> 
> View attachment 2462View attachment 2463View attachment 2464View attachment 2465



This is such a useful information . thanks a lot . since am applying for 2022 , my application will go live post September ?? they haven't updated their website for next year . 
these questions will help me prepare better  thanks a lot


----------



## llueve

jayashree narayanan said:


> yea thanks a lot , lot of them have been telling , they don't have fully funded . yes I will try for scholarship and private scholarship are possible post I get admitted ( especially as an International l student )so I think now I will wait for the application to go live for next year .


If I can add some more advice, it would be a good idea to start looking for independent scholarship opportunities before you get accepted. 

The reason being that you will get your acceptance, waitlist, or rejection notification around March 15th and will have to say Yes or No to the program by about April 15th -- this includes making a monetary deposit to secure your place. It is only one month, which is not a lot of time to find external funding. 
Full tuition for your first semester will be due around July 15th, so that gives you three extra months.

I don't know what scholarships are like for you at home -- if they can cover international schools, if they will cover masters degrees in film or the arts, if they are big or small, and what their deadlines are -- but the independent scholarships available in the US tend to be very small, a lot of them don't cover international students, a lot of them don't cover masters degrees in film or the arts, and many have deadlines *before* April 15th.

For all these reasons, I suggest starting your scholarship search even as early as now if you can, although it is a lot of work.


----------



## jayashree narayanan

Y


llueve said:


> If I can add some more advice, it would be a good idea to start looking for independent scholarship opportunities before you get accepted.
> 
> The reason being that you will get your acceptance, waitlist, or rejection notification around March 15th and will have to say Yes or No to the program by about April 15th -- this includes making a monetary deposit to secure your place. It is only one month, which is not a lot of time to find external funding.
> Full tuition for your first semester will be due around July 15th, so that gives you three extra months.
> 
> I don't know what scholarships are like for you at home -- if they can cover international schools, if they will cover masters degrees in film or the arts, if they are big or small, and what their deadlines are -- but the independent scholarships available in the US tend to be very small, a lot of them don't cover international students, a lot of them don't cover masters degrees in film or the arts, and many have deadlines *before* April 15th.
> 
> For all these reasons, I suggest starting your scholarship search even as early as now if you can, although it is a lot of work.



Thank you so much & You are absolutely right .
even in India we don’t have great scholarships for arts . ( it’s mainly for STEM departments) 
So I have been doing the research , I will have to vouch on what’s available on the AFI website . 
2) applying to chapman as well 
Since these are the only two colleges providing 2year MFA .
For its Been 12 years into work . I don’t want to take a longer break . 
If one of them offer me good scholarships I will be able to take a call . 
many other universities you guys are aware with good funding kindly let me know 
.


----------



## llueve

jayashree narayanan said:


> Thank you so much & You are absolutely right .
> even in India we don’t have great scholarships for arts . ( it’s mainly for STEM departments)
> So I have been doing the research , I will have to vouch on what’s available on the AFI website .
> 2) applying to chapman as well
> Since these are the only two colleges providing 2year MFA .
> For its Been 12 years into work . I don’t want to take a longer break .
> If one of them offer me good scholarships I will be able to take a call .
> many other universities you guys are aware with good funding kindly let me know
> .


Ah yes, I applied to Chapman as well. I think on their website it says their financial aid caps out at $10,000, but their school then told me maybe it caps at $15,000/year? You should double-check by asking them directly, I'm not confident about those numbers.
Chapman is cheaper than AFI but it was still not cheap enough for me, so this stuff is seared into my memory now, you know what I mean? 

I'll try to think on other Production Design-specific Masters programs. As you already implied, there are not a lot of them.

Best of luck with reaching your goals! Be it through an MFA or otherwise : )


----------



## Mahima Gala

hi planning on going to the same collg as u from india for production design. it would be great to have a input from a person who can actually relate to the problems here. do contact


----------

